# Celsius s36 defekt  + Cpu defekt?



## Timothyx (4. Juli 2018)

Hey meine Cpu erreicht im Leerlauf eine Temperatur von 100 Grad und mein Pc schaltet sich auch nach 2 Minuten selbst aus. Ich habe alles überprüft und meine Wasserkühlung (Celsius s36) auch erneut eingebaut. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass meine Wasserkühlung nicht mehr pumpt. Meine eigentliche Frage: Kann es sein dass die Cpu jetzt auch mit in den Tod gerissen wurde ? Denn ich habe öfters mal den Pc angeschalten ohne zu wissen dass meine Cpu kurz vorm explodieren ist xd


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht deine Hardware aus?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (5. Juli 2018)

Wenn die CPU defekt wäre würde das System nicht mehr starten.
Kühlung austauschen und gut is, Schutzmaßnahmen sei Dank passiert dahingehend relativ wenig heutzutage.
Auf Dauer ist das aber natürlich nicht gesund!


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juli 2018)

Eine CPU geht oder geht eben nicht

Zwischenstufen gibt's nur in Form von Instabilitäten oder Fehlern bei bestimmten Anwendungen

Moderne CPUs schützen sich selbst vorm überhitzen und schalten ab wenn's kritisch wird

Dass die CPU den hitzetod gestorben ist bezeifle ich mal.ganz stark


----------



## Zerosix-06 (5. Juli 2018)

finde leider auf die schnelle nicht das video 
aber der 8auer hat mal gezeigt wie gut die Schutzschaltungen der heutigen CPU's sind und einen I7-8700k komplett ohne Kühlung laufen lassen also nur die CPU im Sockel.
Es war sogar ein erfolgreicher cinebench run möglich, die CPU hat sich zwar runtergetaktet ohne ende, aber gelaufen ist sie problemlos. Da war selbst er überrascht, er hatte erwartet dass die CPU irgendwann ausgeht um sich zu schützen, aber das ist nicht passiert

also ein Hitzetot ist unwahrscheinlich, vor allem du sagst ja die CPU läuft noch.


----------



## Timothyx (5. Juli 2018)

Ich habe meine Kühlung heute nochmal überprüft. Der Schlauch pumpt doch, der Kühler ist richtig eingebaut und die Wärmeleitpaste ist gut aufgetragen. Es ist unwarscheinlich dass mein Lüfter defekt ist sondern eher das die Cpu defekt ist. Du sagst dass bei einer defekten Cpu der Pc nicht mehr startet... Also bei mir ist nach 5 Minuten der Pc auch am Arsch und schaltet sich selbst aus :d (Wegen den hohen Temps)


----------



## Timothyx (5. Juli 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> finde leider auf die schnelle nicht das video
> aber der 8auer hat mal gezeigt wie gut die Schutzschaltungen der heutigen CPU's sind und einen I7-8700k komplett ohne Kühlung laufen lassen also nur die CPU im Sockel.
> Es war sogar ein erfolgreicher cinebench run möglich, die CPU hat sich zwar runtergetaktet ohne ende, aber gelaufen ist sie problemlos. Da war selbst er überrascht, er hatte erwartet dass die CPU irgendwann ausgeht um sich zu schützen, aber das ist nicht passiert
> 
> also ein Hitzetot ist unwahrscheinlich, vor allem du sagst ja die CPU läuft noch.



Ja aber nach paar Minuten ist die Cpu auf über 100 Grad und mein Pc schaltet sich aus... Habe einen alten i7-2700k


----------



## Timothyx (5. Juli 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine Hardware aus?



Celsius s36 Wasserkühlung
I7-2700k Prozessor


----------



## _Berge_ (6. Juli 2018)

Wärmeleitpaste hast du drauf?

Folie abgezogen? ^^

Schrauben handfest angezogen? Richtige Mounting Kit verwendet?

Mach am besten mal Bilder, evtl wo man den Kühlblock auf der CPU sieht wenn du es vom Winkel hinbekommst


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2018)

Läuft die Pumpe?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Juli 2018)

Timothyx schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Kühlung heute nochmal überprüft. Der Schlauch pumpt doch, der Kühler ist richtig eingebaut und die Wärmeleitpaste ist gut aufgetragen. Es ist unwarscheinlich dass mein Lüfter defekt ist sondern eher das die Cpu defekt ist. Du sagst dass bei einer defekten Cpu der Pc nicht mehr startet... Also bei mir ist nach 5 Minuten der Pc auch am Arsch und schaltet sich selbst aus :d (Wegen den hohen Temps)



da gibt es 2 möglichkeiten, die wakü ist thermisch zu knapp bemessen und nicht in der lage die abwärme der cpu abzuführen oder sie ist defekt und daher nicht in der lage die temperatur abzuführen.


----------

